# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Cuando la técnica falla

## antonivs

_"Somos enanos a hombros de gigantes"_, esta frase, la repite mi profesor de estructuras a menudo, sobre todo para recordarnos la fragilidad de la técnica en muchos casos, dicha frase aparece en el Nombre de la rosa, dicha por Guillermo de Baskerville al maestro vidriero sobre una observacion de la tecnica de las vidrieras

La ingenieria tambien acumula desastres, unos por orgullo humano, otros por desconocimiento de la técnica y los materiales de la época, asi como un badaje insuficiente, otros por economizar el material a expensas de otros, y asi se podria enumerar varias mas, se ha dicho que el siglo XVIII es el siglo de los científicos y que el siglo XIX es el siglo de la técnica y los ingenieros, es cuando cristaliza el saber científico en su parte práctica, para las gentes de la época el triunfo del hombre sobre la naturaleza, esta visión un tanto trasnochada, se alargará sobre el siglo XX y renacerá en los 50 y 60 con la energía del átomo, seran necesarios tres accidentes, el de Three mille island, el de Harrysburg y el de Chernobil para que el mundo se de cuenta que las centrales nucleares tambien fallan, y que no se tiene la seguridad absoluta y el control absoluto 

Uno de los desastres que se citan a menudo, y cuya investigación dio como resultado una remodelación de los estudios y una nueva disciplina, sea el caso de la presa de Malpasset, construida en Francia en 1954 y destruida en 1959, una presa de arco-bóveda construida por un insigne ingeniero

Las presas en arco se dividen en cuatro tipos según su diseño, recordemos  dicha tipologia por orden de antiguedad

*Presas de arco*: son las mas antiguas cronologicamente en aparecer, este tipo de presa tiene una sección de  espesores variables en coronación y cimientos, y una planta en arco de radio variable, constituyen la revolución del momento,segun Jose Antonio Fernandez Ordoñez, la primera presa en arco documentada es la presa de Tibi de finales del siglo XVI, de este tipo son además las de Elche, Almansa y las llamadas presas de arco-gravedad, en este diseño, se dirigen hacia los estribos las tensiones, no solo dependiendo del peso propio para su estabilidad como en el caso de las presas de gravedad clasicas.

*presas de ángulo constante*: estas presas constituyen una revolución, sobre el diseño anterior, cronologicamente aparecen en el periodo de 1900-1920, En este caso su sección tambien tiene espesores variables, mucho menores que los del tipo anterior, con una planta de arco de radios variable y centro variable, cuya novedad es un desplome de la coronación y el pie de presa, este tipo de presa presenta una debil curvatura de sentido vertical que ayuda a compensar las tracciones y las tensiones, de este tipo son las llamadas presas-bóveda de Broc, Montejaque y Alloz.

*presas de doble curvatura*: son las presas de arco bóveda por excelencia, el primer diseño aparece en Francia en 1930, son presas de seccion central con espesores variables muy ligeros en comparacion con su altura, tienen un arco de radios y centros variables pero con una curvatura vertical pronunciada, dicha curvatura reparte de manera óptima los esfuerzos de la estructura tanto en sentido vertical como horizontal, dicho desplome asegura demas una estabilidad de la estructura a esfuerzos en sentido vertical, de este tipo de presas son  Eume, el Ataza y la presa de la Almendra, por citar varias de ellas.

*presas policentricas*: son el último diseño de presas de bóveda en aparecer, la seccion es igual a la del tipo anterior, con un acusado desplome, la novedad viene en el arco, se abandona el arco clásico y se sustituye por un arco de radios variables y varios centros, lo que rompe la generacion natural del arco, y le permite diseño mas elipsoides que esferoides, este tipo de presa rompe la simetria de la cerrada, permite ajustarse a cerradas asimetricas de esta clase son la presa de Belesar y la de la Barca.

La presa de Malpasset estaba englobada en el segundo tipo, una presa de arco-bóveda de doble curvatura, disponia de un desagüe de fondo de 40m3/s, un aliviadero de superficie de labio fijo de un solo vano de 30 metros de ancho sin pilas ni pasarela, la presa disponia de una altura de 60 metros con un ancho en cimientos de 6,78m y un ancho en coronación de 1,5m y una cuerda de 225m, con un volumen de hormigón de 47827m3 para embalsar un volumen de 50hm3 

Los estudios para embalsar agua en la región de Vir, comenzaron en 1946, para 1952 se habian realizado ya las operaciones de construcción sobre los datos disponibles, la presa fue diseñada por el prestigioso ingeniero francés A. Coyne, profesor de La ecole des ponts et chaussees de Francia, A. Coyne tenia gran fe en las presas bóveda y solia decir lo siguiente: 

_Es raro y probablemente un caso único en ingeniería [encontrar] un tipo de estructura
que no haya colapsado nunca. Pero, a pesar de las apariencias, a pesar de su forma
esbelta y líneas elegantes y fuertes tensiones, es un hecho que la presa bóveda es
la más segura de las estructuras. Esto es simplemente una confirmación adicional de
lo que se ha conocido durante miles de años sobre la estabilidad de los arcos._

y añadia lo siguiente:

_[...] nada serio le puede pasar a una presa bóveda [...] con tal de que sus estribos
resistan. (Post y Bonazzi,1987)_

La región del Vir costeó la construcción de la presa y la autopista, se necesitaba una presa para asegurar los regadios de la zona y asegurar un consumo de agua,  asi mismo se proyectó la construcción de la autopista  A-8 que pasaría cerca de ella, el prestigio del ingeniero constructor y el hecho de que fuera presidente además de la comisión de grandes presas daba prestigio al proyecto, el diseño era muy curioso, sobre todo por el aliviadero de labio fijo, centrado sobre el cuerpo de la presa y de un solo vano, que daba mayor esbeltez al conjunto, la presa comienza su construcción hacia 1952, pero retrasos en la financiación hace que se paralice el proyecto en dos ocasiones, aparte hubo problemas tambien con los sindicatos y las huelgas laborales, la contrucción por lo tanto se alargó hasta 1954, año en el que concluyó

La presa de malpasset se calculó siguiendo el modelo de las pruebas de carga como una presa de cinco arcos horizontales y 11 ménsulas verticales, como una cúpula elastica, asumiendo una roca tambien elastica, el estudio geologico de la cerrada, que se había realizado en 1946, no fue completo, por falta de fondos que caracterizaron el proyecto, se asumio una roca elastica en la cerrada con un modulo de deformidad menor al que tenía la roca, si bien esto se vio que no ponia en peligro la estructura, la presa se asentaba sobre unos gneiss del carbonífero

Durante la construcción de la presa no hubo especial cuidado sobre la roca de la cerrada, se comprobó un esfuerzo a tracciones de 9Kg/m3 y un angulo de fricción elevado de 55º, la campaña de cimientacion se limitó a asegurar un buen contacto, hormigón-roca mediante taladros cortos de 5 metros de profundidad y espaciados agua arriba a 2,5 metros y aguas abajo de 5 metros, la roca no tuvo mayor tratamiento ni preocupación y se asumia impermeable, se desprende que el estudio geologico durante la campaña previa y la construcción fue escaso, la instrumentacion de la presa fue somera, unicamente para medir desplazamientos de la clave.

La presa entró en carga en 1954, con un costo de 580 millones de francos, estuvo en servicio hasta 1959 año en el que se produjo la catástrofe, y que fue cuando se alcanzó la maxima cota del embalse, hasta entonces no se habia llenado si no de forma parcial.

Durante el periodo que abarcó del 12 de noviembre de 1959 al 2 de diciembre del año en curso, se registraron en la region una serie de fuertes lluvias que cayeron sobre la cuenca receptora y contribuyeron a llenar el embalse de forma relativamente rápida,  el jefe de la presa, había solicitado desde que las precipitaciones comenzaron, el poder abrir el desague de fondo de la presa, pero, como la autopista aún estaba en construcción, las autoridades se negaron, temiendo que el caudal de la presa, dañara las obras y la maquinaria, los temores no eran infundados y el jefe lo hacia en función a dos hechos primordiales:

1) se habia observado cierta actividad sobre el estribo izquierdo, dicha actividad se había ido incrementando a lo largo del periodo de las lluvias, escuchandose ruidos provinientes del estribo parecidos a fracturas y explosiones que se habían ido acortando en el tiempo y aumentando en intensidad.

2) habían aparecido durante las primeras semanas de noviembre, unas sospechosas grietas aguas abajo, sobre el estribo derecho, a pie de presa, no podia explicarse la formación de las mismas, pero el hecho de su existencia no era normal e indicaba un comportamiento anómalo de la estructura que habia sido vencida a los esfuerzos de tracción locales.

De esta guisa llegamos al 2 de diciembre, la lluvia había sido constante y el nivel del embalse se había fijado a tan solo 21 cm del borde del labio del aliviadero, finalmente, el jefe de la presa recibe autorización de las autoridades locales para abrir el desagúe de fondo a las 18:00pm, la casa de compuertas esta justo encima del desagüe, y la valvula de mariposa queda en posición abierta, una cascada líquida sale de la presa, las autoridades temian un caudal que anegara las obras y en funcion de que la lluvia arreciaba, sobre todo por que temian que el aliviadero soltara un caudal mayor que pusiera en peligro las obras, ya que la autopista estaba a 200 metros del embalse, el caudal del desagüe de fondo de la presa es de 40m3/s, el jefe observa con preocupacion que a pesar de todo, el embalse se sigue llenando, pues la apertura llegaba ya tarde, y el nivel, aunque lento, sigue subiendo, la lluvia que cae sobre la cuenca receptora hace que derive hacia el embalse, cuya presa sigue almacenando agua, situación que se alargó hasta las 21:13pm, hora en la que se escucha un fuerte estallido, el estribo izquierdo se abre, arrastrando tras de si el resto del arco, trozos de hormigón salen despedidos, quedarán exparcidos a lo largo del cauce de forma grotesca, una muralla de agua de 40 metros de altura y una velocidad estimada de 72km/h se abalanza sobre el cauce, destruyendo el poblado obrero de malpasset, que era donde estaban los obreros de la autopista, destrozando las obras de la autopista, destruyendo el pueblo obrero de Bozon y llegando a Frejus en 20 minutos y que pudo mantenerse en pie, varias líneas ferreas quedaron destruidas por la acción del agua, el número de víctimas oficial fue de 400 muertos.

¿que había pasado?, ¿era un error de las autoridades?, ¿un error técnico? ¿o un exceso de confianza por parte del ingeniero proyectista?

Cuando sucedió el desastre de la presa, A Coyne era el presidente de la comisión de grandes presas, la catástrofe le pilló por sorpresa, a la identidad del ingeniero, se sumaba el prestigio nacional, y la cuantia de las víctimas, todo ello hacía necesaria una seria comision que acalarara lo sucedido, sobre todo, por que para la técnica de la época era impensable que la presa se rompiera sin mas, La comisión se centró en tres áreas: la presa, el estribo izquierdo y la geología de la cerrada

*La presa* El proyecto fue sometido a riguroso examen tras la rotura, se comprobó que la presa había sido construida con buen hormigón, los ensayos demostraron que el hormigón tenía resistencia de compresión variable de 330-530kg/cm2 y módulos elásticos de 210.000-a 300.000kg/cm2, se calcularon tracciones y compresiones máximas y mínimas en el hormigón, por el empuje hidrostático con las diferentes combinaciones obtenidas del hormigón y la roca y se llegaron a tracciones y compresiones máximas de 10Kg/cm2 y 60Kg/cm2 respectivamente, en conclusión, la comisión investigadora dio por validas las cifras y se aceptó que la estructura estaba correctamente proyectada, A. Coyne aparecía pues limpio de culpa.

*El estribo izquierdo* si la presa no era per se la causa de la catástrofe, la investigación se centró entonces en el contacto del estribo izquierdo-roca, que había desaparecido por completo, salvo un arranque en coronación, la comisión encontró que había un esfuerzo cortante de 9kg/cm2 y una compresión de 6Kg/cm2, esto implicaba un ángulo de fricción elevado que se calculó en 55º, en ausencia de cohesión, pero se estimaba una cohesión del contacto hormigón-roca de 36kg/cm2, la comisión no encontró indicios de que el estribo hubiera sido la causa del accidente a pesar de que no quedaba nada de el.

*Geología de la cerrada* la comisión entonces fue hacia el tercer culpable, que era la cerrada, supieron entonces, que los trabajos de hidrologia y geología de la cerrada habían sido insuficientes por falta de fondos, y que se habían remitido a cotas superficiales, se admitia que la cerrada era impermeable, se asumia la elasticidad de la roca, y que la única acción realizada durante la erección de la presa había sido su tratamiento para la cohesión y asegurar el contacto del hormigón-roca tal como queda señálado arriba, la comisión vio que los valores de los modulos de  deformidad eran mas bajos de los previstos en esa roca, del orden de 3200 a 18000kg/cm2, si bien esto no afectaba a pesar de todo a la estabilidad del conjunto, la roca sobre la que se asentaba era un gneiss carbonífero que estaba muy fisurado a todas las escalas, la comisión encontró además que la rotura se asemejaba a una cuña, aguas abajo de la presa encontraron una falla.

La comisión llegó a la explicación siguente: La presa conforme entraba en carga, repartia las cargas de la estructura sobre los estribos y el contacto de presa-cimiento, pero había un problema sobre el estribo izquierdo, su elevado ángulo de buzamiento de 55º y la impermeabilidad del macizo, conforme el nivel de agua aumentaba y la tensión era mayor, la presa ejercia por tanto una carga mayor, esto hizo, que mientras en el estribo derecho las tensiones y la red de filtración era normal, en el estribo izquierdo se creó una zona impermeable, un bulbo de tensiones con una pantalla impermeable en medio, que presionaba sobre el gneiss y trastocaba la red de filtracion que hace que toda la presión hidrostática actuase sobre el plano aguas arriba de la presa que era impermeable, eso se veía favorecido por la  desfavorable foliación del macizo inclinado a 55º de forma que la red "resbalaba" hacia esta zona, se creaba  por tanto, una sección diédrica contenida físicamente de forma trapezoide entre este paramento  y la falla aguas abajo, esto fue posible por  cuanto la roca pierde parte de su permeabilida natural, debido a la presion de la estructura, y se crea una nueva red bajo la presa, condicionada y favorecida por los factores comentados, cuando la presion hidrostática alcanzó el máximo permitido por este inestable sistema, y ayudado por la falla cuya orientación tambien era desfavorable, se deslizó, de manera paroxísmica y brusca, la presa perdió de repente todo el soporte izquierdo de manera inmediata y esto condujo a una rotura violenta y total de la estructura.

En cuanto a las grietas, la comisión determinó, que respondian a un efecto de tracción sobre el estribo derecho, plenamente asentado, conforme el izquierdo perdia contacto con la roca y la bóveda tendia a ajustarse a las nuevas condiciones asi que por lo que por un lado había una compresión, por el otro había una tracción.

La rotura de la presa de malpasset condujo a una reestructuración de los estudios de ingenieria civil y la aparición de una enseñanza multidisciplinar que era la ingenieria geológica, despues de lo aprendido en Malpasset se reorganizaron los equipos, la presa nunca fue reconstruida. Aquellos que quieran ver como quedó la presa tras el desastre, y sobrevivan a semejante ladrillo... :Big Grin:  tienen esta dirección, por eso de que una imagen vale mas de mil palabras: :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/s-e-r-g-e/5169975808/

----------

Jonasino (11-nov-2021)

----------


## Luján

Impresionante texto e impresionante suceso.

Muchas gracias por acercárnoslo.

----------


## REC

Magnífico (por desgracia) reportaje.

Gracias por mostrárnosle.

----------


## ben-amar

¡¡puffffffffffff, menudo documento!!

Gracias por traerlo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Creo que a este hilo le falta algo importante, unas fotillos de la presa de Malpasset y posteriores consecuencias  :Wink: 


Fuente: http://www.mes-ballades.com/83/malpasset.htm

Pedazo de brecha, tremenda  :EEK!: 

Fuente: http://www.ecolo.org/documents/docum.../malpasset.htm

Plano de la posterior inundación tras la rotura de la presa

Fuente: http://www.beyond.fr/map/mp_malpasset.html

Y las consecuencias sobre Fréjus, pues catastróficas:


Fuente: http://www.laprovence.com/article/france-291


Fuente: http://www.transenprovence.org/article-18201758.html


Fuente: http://frejus-gavama.forumdediscussi.../t48-malpasset


Fuente: http://www.transenprovence.org/article-18201758.html


Fuente: http://www.ecolo.org/documents/docum.../malpasset.htm

----------

Jonasino (11-nov-2021)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ahora vamos con unas cuantas de imágenes tomadas de panoramio. Picando sobre la imagen, se accede a la fuente de la imagen así como posibilidad de ampliarla  :Wink: 

















Y aquí tenéis un enlace a más fotografías de las ruinas de la presa de Malpasset con mayor detalle: http://www.flickr.com/photos/s-e-r-g...th/5169373595/

----------


## REEGE

Gran documento fotográfico y explicativo el que nos colocas que Malpasset... Menuda rotura esa... :Frown: 
Esas fotos las había visto en unas diapositivas de un curso de Hidráulica... Bestiales...

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por las fotos y la ampliación de la documentación.
Aunque pasó lo que pasó ¿creéis que debería haberse hecho una presa nueva? o ¿no es necesaria y entonces tampoco?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Aunque pasó lo que pasó ¿creéis que debería haberse hecho una presa nueva? o ¿no es necesaria y entonces tampoco?


Buena pregunta  :Wink: 

Por una parte, no sabría decir si sería bueno construir otra presa o no... ya que desconozco en absoluto esa zona y no conozco la demanda de agua existente ni tampoco los potenciales beneficios tanto económicos como sociales que esa presa generaría. Así a palo seco es muy difícil...

Pero por otra, los habitantes de Fréjus, sólo con escuchar que existe otro proyecto de una presa... vamos, les tiene que dar un ataque. Después de aquel terrible suceso, como para decirles que quieres construir otra presa en el mismo sitio  :Frown:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Sobre la pregunta de sí se deberia construir otra presa no se, pero yo sentado en el teclado del ordenador se me pone los pelos de punta, imaginaos a los habitantes de los arededores.

----------


## perdiguera

> Buena pregunta 
> 
> .....
> 
> Pero por otra, los habitantes de Fréjus, sólo con escuchar que existe otro proyecto de una presa... vamos, les tiene que dar un ataque. Después de aquel terrible suceso, como para decirles que quieres construir otra presa en el mismo sitio





> Sobre la pregunta de sí se deberia construir otra presa no se, pero yo sentado en el teclado del ordenador se me pone los pelos de punta, imaginaos a los habitantes de los arededores.


Es evidente que si se construyese otra presa sería mucho más segura que la anterior, entre otros motivos porque no querría, ni el proyectista ni el constructor ni el director de las obras, que le volviese a pasar lo mismo.
Otra cosa que también ayudaría sería que los materiales y los conocimientos han avanzado notablemente desde el proyecto y construcción de la primera presa.
A mí, si se hiciese, no me importaria ser un habitante de aguas abajo. Yo creo en la ciencia y en el conocimiento de las personas.
¿O acaso creéis que Tous puede volver a repetir una riada como aquella? mientras que haya memoria eso es imposible.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Es evidente que si se construyese otra presa sería mucho más segura que la anterior, entre otros motivos porque no querría, ni el proyectista ni el constructor ni el director de las obras, que le volviese a pasar lo mismo.
> Otra cosa que también ayudaría sería que los materiales y los conocimientos han avanzado notablemente desde el proyecto y construcción de la primera presa.


Evidentemente, hoy en día mucho sería mucho segura que la anterior, se realizan mayores y mejores estudios, las técnicas de construcción y los materiales han avanzado y son de mejor calidad, las normas de seguridad y de explotación son mucho más amplias que antaño, existen mejores sistemas de alerta y planes de emergencias, y un largo etcétera.




> A mí, si se hiciese, no me importaria ser un habitante de aguas abajo. Yo creo en la ciencia y en el conocimiento de las personas.


En mi caso, tampoco me importaría. También creo en el conocimiento y buen hacer de las personas, desde ingenieros, técnicos, hasta los propios operarios de la presa. Todos ellos velando que en cada fase operativa de la presa, desde su construcción, puesta en carga y posterior explotación, todo se realice de una forma correcta.




> ¿O acaso creéis que Tous puede volver a repetir una riada como aquella? mientras que haya memoria eso es imposible.


Evidentemente, la antigua presa de Tous ni por asomo se asemeja a las características y a la seguridad de la actual. La actual, específicamente, se diseño para poder dar respuesta al peor de los escenarios inimaginables.

Aun así, el haber vivido una experiencia de ese tipo, una rotura de una presa, eso marca mucho, y las personas que hayan sufrido una catástrofe así, es normal que haya gente que no quiera vivir cerca de otra presa ni en pintura.

----------

